# Aggressive driving



## grisha

Hi Everyone,
My husband and I are really not in a good place right now. 
Here is another issue I want to throw up for discussion as my previous threads were all extremely helpful to me. Thanks a bunch. It is very much appreciated.
My husband is a very aggressive driver. His attitude is such that he has to pass a person whose driving he does not like. Needless to say he is always passing someone. He never just gets into a lane and drives. He constantly weaves from lane to lane and never drives the speed limit. I am the opposite and very defensive.
Several situations happened in the past where we almost crashed. Rolling down windows and yelling at other drivers is very common as well.
We had a huge fight on Saturday on out way to a friend's bbq. He wanted to change lanes, he signaled but people did not let him merge. So he got all pissed off, chased one of them , honked, gave him a finger. Then he floored the gas pedal. I've asked him if he was racing, and he said 'yes' (sarcastically). I got mad and asked him why he keeps putting me in these situations. He response was 'didn't you see what happened? these people don't know how to drive. whenever I drive nicely I always get cut off.' I honestly don't even know how to respond to excuses like that as they don't make any sense to me. He seems to always manage to find the biggest jerks on the road and get into altercations with them. This scares me. I have told him many many times. Most of the times my hearts starts to beat so fast I feel like I get panic attacks.
Other people commented as well especially my mother. Once three of us were in the car, and he was driving his usual way. Both of us were continually asking him to drive nicer, and he was just ignoring us.
So this Saturday I got so fed up, I decided to not get in the car with him driving at least for some time. But this is really not a solution as I don't like driving myself as I get anxious. And I feel like my anxiety comes from his driving behaviour as often I get all shaky as soon as I get in the car.
Please let me know what you think and what would you do. I would especially appreciate opinions of guys who tend to be aggressive behind the wheel. What would it take for you to slow down?
Thanks


----------



## unbelievable

Plan a vacation in Georgia or Alabama. He'll invariably give one of our citizens the finger and they'll show him the business end of a shotgun. Bullies only exist in an environment that tolerates their behavior. Sooner or later, some Good Ol' Boy is going to whoop his a$$ and when he gets out of the hospital, he'll be a new man.


----------



## Faithful Wife

Oh my! I would be terrified!

My husband is an agressive driver...but nothing like what you are describing...I would not be able to handle it.


----------



## grisha

unbelievable said:


> Plan a vacation in Georgia or Alabama. He'll invariably give one of our citizens the finger and they'll show him the business end of a shotgun. Bullies only exist in an environment that tolerates their behavior. Sooner or later, some Good Ol' Boy is going to whoop his a$$ and when he gets out of the hospital, he'll be a new man.


I like that, but the interesting thing is his driving habits change when we travel. He drives a lot nicer and uses cruise control set at the speed limit. It is only here at home that he does that.


----------



## grisha

Faithful Wife said:


> Oh my! I would be terrified!
> 
> My husband is an agressive driver...but nothing like what you are describing...I would not be able to handle it.


What do you do when you husband gets too aggressive? 

Also, does anyone have any insight as to why he drives like that? Is he trying to prove something to me or someone else?
I have read an article this morning that some people are addicted to adrenaline. But I can't understand why does he have so little regard for the fact that it scares me?


----------



## Faithful Wife

When we were first dating, I had to explain several times that I just couldn't handle it, that I am a parent and I cannot take unnecessary risks with my life. He respected this enough to tone it down enough to stop scaring me. But again this was nothing like what you are describing...I don't think I could have continued dating him at all if I saw that type of behavior!

One thing that we have in our city is a racetrack where you can take stunt driving classes. I am currently signing him up for that as a fun thing to do, so he can completely let loose and drive as crazy as he wants. He is already very very good at it, but there is no where to legally drive as fast as he wants to. Thus - stunt driving classes.


----------



## unbelievable

You could always whip out your cell phone, call the police and anonymously report an erratic, possible drunk driver, giving them your husband's car, tag#, direction of travel, etc. Your husband will be sitting right there and if he has any sense, he'll drive like Grandma, knowing the police are specifically looking for him. He might even get pulled over, questioned, and given a field sobriety test. I'm guessing the next time he drove stupidly, all you'd need to do would be to pick up your cell phone and he'd adjust fire.


----------



## EnjoliWoman

Anger usually results from feeling out of control. He can't control the other drivers and gets angry. Driving over the speed limit doesn't make him a better driver; passing on the right doesn't, leaving too little distance between cars doesn't. I imagine if you pointed these things out he'd only become angrier and say the other drivers "make" him drive that way.

You can try to reason with him when you aren't in the car and explain the way he drivers often terrifies you and out of consideration for you, would he please not drive that way.

Or you can tell him you will drive from now on unless he can be less reckless. So what if you don't like driving... which is worse to you - you driving and being anxious or riding with him and being terrified?

You could also ask him to take an anger management course and have him learn coping skills such as turn on the radio to some soothing music or focus on pleasant conversation with the passengers.

If he doesn't think he has a problem, perhaps use your phone to video tape some of his behavior and quietly show it to him later as an example of what frightens you.

I think you should drive. The more you do it the less anxious you will be.


----------



## Rowan

grisha said:


> Also, does anyone have any insight as to why he drives like that? Is he trying to prove something to me or someone else?
> I have read an article this morning that some people are addicted to adrenaline. But I can't understand why does he have so little regard for the fact that it scares me?


It does sound like he's got some anger issues. 

Is it also possible that he gets a little thrill out of scaring you? Is some part of him enjoying you being afraid?


----------



## grisha

unbelievable said:


> You could always whip out your cell phone, call the police and anonymously report an erratic, possible drunk driver, giving them your husband's car, tag#, direction of travel, etc. Your husband will be sitting right there and if he has any sense, he'll drive like Grandma, knowing the police are specifically looking for him. He might even get pulled over, questioned, and given a field sobriety test. I'm guessing the next time he drove stupidly, all you'd need to do would be to pick up your cell phone and he'd adjust fire.


What a great idea!!!!!
I may try this just for kicks. What do you think his reaction would be? If he is already angry when he is driving this way, can it escalate?

unbelievable, are you a guy or a girl? If you are a guy, what would you do if your girlfriend/wife did something like this?


----------



## Faithful Wife

grisha...if you have to resort to such a manipulative technique as calling the police on your own husband, you must really have a problem here (both of you). If you do make such a call, you are going to either have to cop to making the call to the police and then be a witness against your husband OR be fined for making a prank 911 call. How can that work to either of your benefit?


----------



## Starstarfish

Do you have kids? You need to address this before you do, I mean - he can't be driving like this if/when you have kids in the car. 

Whether that's anger management, therapy, or recreational driving to burn off some steam, this needs to be addressed. 

And I get being nervous when driving, I was in an accident myself and had flash-backs and panic attacks when in the car for a while. I went to talk to someone about it, and the more I drove, bit by bit, eventually it went away. You should work on this - as if you are unable/unwilling to drive, you are putting yourself at his mercy. 

The other alternative being to tell him if he's going to drive like that, you are going to take a taxi all over, and that's expensive.


----------



## grisha

EnjoliWoman said:


> Anger usually results from feeling out of control. He can't control the other drivers and gets angry. Driving over the speed limit doesn't make him a better driver; passing on the right doesn't, leaving too little distance between cars doesn't. I imagine if you pointed these things out he'd only become angrier and say the other drivers "make" him drive that way.
> 
> You can try to reason with him when you aren't in the car and explain the way he drivers often terrifies you and out of consideration for you, would he please not drive that way.
> 
> Or you can tell him you will drive from now on unless he can be less reckless. So what if you don't like driving... which is worse to you - you driving and being anxious or riding with him and being terrified?
> 
> You could also ask him to take an anger management course and have him learn coping skills such as turn on the radio to some soothing music or focus on pleasant conversation with the passengers.
> 
> If he doesn't think he has a problem, perhaps use your phone to video tape some of his behavior and quietly show it to him later as an example of what frightens you.
> 
> I think you should drive. The more you do it the less anxious you will be.


I have tried reasoning and pointing things out, but it is exactly as you say - 'other people make him do it'. He doesn't think he has a problem, and he is convinced he is the best driver that has ever existed. He actually gets offended if I imply that he is a bad driver.
The most constructive thing would probably be to drive myself, but I have to admit I like the idea of calling police on him as unbelievable suggested.


----------



## grisha

Faithful Wife said:


> grisha...if you have to resort to such a manipulative technique as calling the police on your own husband, you must really have a problem here (both of you). If you do make such a call, you are going to either have to cop to making the call to the police and then be a witness against your husband OR be fined for making a prank 911 call. How can that work to either of your benefit?


Yes, you are right, it is manipulative, but I am at my wits end to be heard. I also feel like I have no other choice to resort to something drastic.
Someone else once called police on him. They actually came to our house to question whoever was driving the car at the time. He was driving on his own then. He told me he was driving nicely then, and nothing changed afterwards. Of course I know better.
Also he only got 2 speeding tickets in his life, which is surprising. This only caused him to start looking for a radar detector.


----------



## grisha

Starstarfish said:


> Do you have kids? You need to address this before you do, I mean - he can't be driving like this if/when you have kids in the car.
> 
> Whether that's anger management, therapy, or recreational driving to burn off some steam, this needs to be addressed.
> 
> And I get being nervous when driving, I was in an accident myself and had flash-backs and panic attacks when in the car for a while. I went to talk to someone about it, and the more I drove, bit by bit, eventually it went away. You should work on this - as if you are unable/unwilling to drive, you are putting yourself at his mercy.
> 
> The other alternative being to tell him if he's going to drive like that, you are going to take a taxi all over, and that's expensive.


No, we don't have kids. We were trying to get pregnant, but due to this and other issues are not trying at this moment. I would not be comfortable putting my kids in the car with him. This would mean that I would be responsible for all their activities and appointments, which is not exactly fare. I work full time and don't plan to be a SAHM. I take transit to work.


----------



## VermisciousKnid

Have you ever noticed that anyone driving slower than you is an idiot, and anyone driving faster than you is a maniac?

- George Carlin

Gesturing and yelling at other drivers is beyond aggressive driving and in to Road Rage territory. Find an article on the web and have him read it so that he can see how his behavior stacks up. Tell him that you will call 911 the next time he meets the definition. Tell him that he's increasing the chances that you will get hurt in an accident and there's enough risk in life without adding it unnecessarily. Tell him that driving 80mph instead of 75mph only saves you three minutes on a sixty mile trip (half as much on a thirty mile trip, etc.) so there's not much to be gained by driving like a maniac.


----------



## NatureDave

It's highly unlikely that any articles or pleading is going change your husband's behavior. It sounds like something he struggles mightily to control, so you are surely not going to control it for him.

What you can do is set a boundary and then enforce the boundary. In this case, the boundary is "I cannot ride with you when you drive so aggressively."

How do you enforce that boundary? You don't ride with him...

Take your own car. Meet him at the restaurant. Take separate vehicles for out of town trips if you must. Don't be indignant, put off, or resentful, just be firm and up front that you cannot ride with him.

Get it? Trying to change someone's behavior is controlling or manipulating and is rarely successful.

Changing your behavior is respecting your own boundary.


----------



## bailingout

I'm a woman and this is how I would handle it.

Step 1. I would start practicing driving more so I could get more comfortable with it.

Step 2. Tell H I refuse to ride with him until he COMPLETES an anger management class and can control himself enough to act like an adult when behind the wheel of a machine that can kill someone. And stop trying blaming other people for how HE drives.

Set Boundries step #2.
Enforcing boundries- don't ride with him until step 2 is done.

My H made the mistake of texting while driving MY truck, with me and D in the car. I told him he was no longer to drive my truck and that I would not ride with him unless he committed to not texting and driving. IF I found out he did it w/ D in the car, I would report him for child endangerment. Texting is illegal in our state. 

I have no problem with him doing it in HIS truck, when we are not in there, it's his life, but if I found out he wrecked because of it he would get no help from me getting his truck fixed, couldn't borrow mine, if he was hurt- I wouldn't take care of him and how ever much it cost us to fix, I would take equal that amount and put in my own account and it would no longer be marital $$.

Now a days, if I'm in the truck and he needs to answer a text, he hands me the phone to do it. What he does when I'm not there, I don't know, but no accidents so far.


----------



## Starstarfish

I mean, if you've been discussing pregnancy, maybe that's the in to the conversation. "Dear, I know we'd been talking about having a baby - but, sometimes, the way you drive makes me worry about having a baby in the car."

Granted that might not change anything, but at least you've put it out there. If that isn't seen as a valid thought, it might be time to think about MC to discuss this, as he might need to let all that out in a more constructive way.



> Gesturing and yelling at other drivers is beyond aggressive driving and in to Road Rage territory.


I think some of that may be regional and cultural. I grew up in NY, and can tell you, gesturing is a lot more common there than it is here in the Midwest. Here, they seem to like riding your bumper instead, and the passive-aggressive part of me feels like brake-checking them sometimes.


----------



## grisha

Thanks so much guys.
I think NatureDave got it exactly right. I have tried literally everything, but he does not listen. He is not generally controlling, but there are small things including car and driving that he has a thing for. For example, he likes to pick me up and drop me off, and gets offended if I say 'no need'. He does not like me to pick him up and drop me off though.
I am sure he is going to get offended if I refuse to get in the car with him. But I am just going to have to.
What do you guys think about him blaming his bad driving on other people? Does he really believe that? If he does, that is really screwed up by the way. Or does he just say so to shut me up?
I just cannot wrap my head around such behavior. How can a person to just continue to keep doing something that drives the other person crazy? I can't even do it to strangers, but to your partner? I understand a momentarily slip when you do something by accident or when you do not realize you are doing something, but this.
Just this makes me feel not loved.
We are going to start MC soon by the way, and children are off the table for now.
He always says that he does not like to fight. But then he gets in the car and drives like this. I keep asking him 'what do you think is going to happen when you drive like this?' Does he seriously not link the two together?


----------



## alte Dame

I do a lot of driving for work and there are just some people who simply have to be 'ahead' of everyone else. They get upset if they get passed. They won't move out of the left lane to let a faster driver get by. They tailgate if someone merges in front of them. I see this every day. There is logic to it, but it is not a goal-based logic. It doesn't get these drivers anywhere much faster. It just makes them think that they are smarter and better somehow than the other people on the road. Top dog and all that.

I don't think you will change him by appealing to logic. He is self-righteous and thinks that other people are dissing him and that you should support him in this because you are his wife.

What I would do is tell him that you have heart palpitations and high blood pressure from this and you need him to be extra careful about it when you are in the car, i.e., he needs to do this for you because he loves you. Don't make it an issue of his driving in general; make it an issue of him taking care of you because he loves you. Tell him you know that you have different 'driving styles' *cough*, but his style is unhealthy for you.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby

I would never be able to get in a car where someone drove like that. If it would happen even once I'd get out of the car and call a taxi home. I don't know how you can help your husband with his road rage. If you have 2 cars, drive yourself. Or maybe you can drive from now on. Good luck.


----------



## HangingVine

Its road rage.Get used to driving alone.Why should you be terrorized?


----------



## Jackie1607

Your descriptions of your husband are just for my boyfriend. My boyfriend is an excellent driver, so of course, he curses other drivers. When he sees an awkward slow driver, he yells, "if you don't want to drive, don't drive but stay home." He is a reckless driver though he doesn't think he is. But recently he got a ticket for "reckless driving"!!!

My boyfriend truly believes other people don't know how to drive. We live in NYC so the traffic is crazy. It is indeed very stressful for me to be in his car especially when we get caught in a traffic. He curses others and starts driving very aggressively. 

But as some people mentioned above, my boyfriend does have anger management issues, so in the car I do not say anything that might aggravate his feelings. Instead, I try to show physically that I am scared to death by holding my seat or the door and uttering a little scream like a child. He notices it and slows down.


----------



## unbelievable

grisha said:


> What a great idea!!!!!
> I may try this just for kicks. What do you think his reaction would be? If he is already angry when he is driving this way, can it escalate?
> 
> unbelievable, are you a guy or a girl? If you are a guy, what would you do if your girlfriend/wife did something like this?


I'm a guy. According to my wife, I'm technically a Neanderthal. I can see my wife doing exactly as I described. It would work very well on me. I'm a cop and I get these kinds of be-on-the-lookout radio calls every day. I know if I saw the suspect vehicle, I'd watch their driving and the first screw-up, I'd pull them over and check them out thoroughly. 
My wife is the road rage queen. I drive a little fast sometimes but I'm way cautious and I certainly don't give people the finger or act like an a$$ behind the wheel. I know how many psychos, druggies, and weapons carriers are out there. It's easy enough to get killed without courting it, especially if my wife is in the car. Wife drives like she's Steve McQueen with a really bad attitude. I'm sure most people in Chattanooga are familiar with her middle finger. When we go somewhere together, I drive and I stay armed just in case she pisses someone off from the passenger seat. I keep my life insurance premiums paid and try to stay right with The Lord as a backup plan.


----------



## larry.gray

grisha said:


> The most constructive thing would probably be to drive myself,


Uhhh, YEAH!!!!

I can't believe you'd let me drive you ever. Refuse to get in the car with him driving. He's only able to put you in this situation if you let him. If he refuses to let you drive, refuse to go with him.


----------



## larry.gray

unbelievable said:


> I'm a cop and I get these kinds of be-on-the-lookout radio calls every day. I know if I saw the suspect vehicle, I'd watch their driving and the first screw-up, I'd pull them over and check them out thoroughly.


My 2¢ since you're a cop: I really wish aggressive driving enforcement was the number one traffic enforcement agenda. Too often it's simply "get the speeders" as the focus since it's easy to catch and unambiguous to enforce. If you're over the speed limit, you're over and there is no subjectiveness to it.

That goes two ways too; get the people who drive in a fashion that sets off the aggressive drivers. Slow in the left lane, erratic speed, etc.




unbelievable said:


> I know how many psychos, druggies, and weapons carriers are out there. It's easy enough to get killed without courting it, especially if my wife is in the car.


That's why I never let either kind of driver bug me. Both the left lane loafers and the aggressive drivers court getting shot or run off the road. Me? I just want to be out of the line of fire when it happens.


----------



## Pitbull5555

My sibs and I (and mom) grew up with a dad just like that. Every outing was an "adventure" ... and not in a good way. It seemed as though a lot of our little jaunts, road trips, camping trips, etc. always wound up with mom yelling at dad, dad yelling louder at mom, the road rage increasing by the second, and my sibs and I completely freaked out in the backseat bawling our eyes out!

After a while, we just stopped taking trips. Of course, eventually we kids got our driver's licenses and our own cars and we didn't have to deal with it anymore. Eventually my mother got to a point where she would either insist that she drive, or if one of us were around, that one of us drive, or that she take a different car and my dad could enjoy all the road rage he wanted - by himself.

It took YEARS, but eventually he mellowed out and started driving like a normal person. But, what it did for my sibs and I was gave us a little bit of that aggressive driving stuff - although not even remotely close to the level dad had. The difference is, and we (sibs) have discussed this a few times, we know when to rein it in. If we catch ourselves getting to "_that_ point", we stop it immediately. 

Sure, you could have an incident - or 10 - each and every time you get on the road. But ... you never know if the person you decide to "get even" with has a gun, or what insane thing they're going to do. It's just not worth it. And because of the experience we had growing up, I was generally very aware of the signals and messages I was sending to my own kids. I never wanted them to have to go through what we went through.

So ... my advice? Don't put up with his road rage one minute longer. Take a separate car - even if you're going to the same place. It would truly suck if your husband tangled with the wrong person, they happened to open fire on the car, and YOU are the one who gets hurt. Don't let it happen!


----------



## trozee

My husband seems to chose driving as a way to get back at me or be spiteful. My husband doesn't hit or shove me, doesn't cuss at me, but there are 2 incidents which have really scared me. Once, we were on our way out of town for the weekend and I had asked him to pick me up some deodorant as I forgot to pack some. When I went to inspect the fraggrance I took the top off and there was no protective inner top and it had been smudged by someone's finger. I commented, while he was driving, "well that's great. I can't use that" and on the highway he slammed his break on. My head nearly made contact with the dash and when I pulled myself together I looked back at our 3 kids to make sure they were ok. Then I shouted at him "what did he do that for" and he responded, "well we can go back and get you another". He was pissed at me. I pointed out that what he just did was very dangerous and he denied slamming on the break, that he just slowed down, and that there were no cars behind us. We were completely stopped. Never mind that he almost injured me and scared me and the kids. Another incident involved my mother when they were on the way to dropping her off and picking me up at the airport. She asked if he could drive by the plant where he worked first, so she could see it. Apparently he was angry for having to go out of his way while on a schedule. But instead of saying no, he said nothing, and obliged her. That was when, my mom described, he put the petal to the medal and didn't take it easy on the many turns. My mom was scared but she's a very meek person so it took a bit for her to find courage and asked him to slow down but he didn't. When he finally arrived to drop my mom off, she turned to him, with my sister present, and said " Take care of my family, those are my grand kids. Don't drive back the way you just drove" and he just grinned at her. I don't know why my husband is such a mean person when he's driving. He has no right to scare the passengers in the car. I don't drive, so he knows this is totally an area of our marriage which he controls, and I think some part of him enjoys it.


----------



## UMP

I know this sounds counter intuitive, but get him to go to a driver school on a race track. I have always had trouble being an aggressive driver. Once I started the driver schools and was taught how to correctly handle a car, I took that knowledge out into the real world and actually slowed down. 
Go figure.

The best advice I have ever been given in regards to driving was from my grandfather when I turned 16 years old. 
"It takes a stronger man to slow down than to speed up." At the time I had no figgen idea what he was talking about. Now I do.

I want to be a strong man.

Best laugh, was hauling everyone to church one Sunday and started driving too fast. Wifey looks at me with an evil smile and says "save it for the track."


----------



## ChargingCharlie

My wife drives like this (not as bad as OP's husband, but doesn't believe n defensive driving). Every other driver on the road is a DB except for her - making a left turn? You're a DB because she had to slow down. 

Last week we drove with the kids through a horrible thunderstorm (extremely heavy rain, wind, hail). She was complaining that me and the other drivers were driving too slow - note that you couldn't see in front of you to drive. No matter to her - just drive 10 miles over the speed limit even though you can't see.


----------



## veganmermaid

trozee said:


> My husband seems to chose driving as a way to get back at me or be spiteful. My husband doesn't hit or shove me, doesn't cuss at me, but there are 2 incidents which have really scared me. Once, we were on our way out of town for the weekend and I had asked him to pick me up some deodorant as I forgot to pack some. When I went to inspect the fraggrance I took the top off and there was no protective inner top and it had been smudged by someone's finger. I commented, while he was driving, "well that's great. I can't use that" and on the highway he slammed his break on. My head nearly made contact with the dash and when I pulled myself together I looked back at our 3 kids to make sure they were ok. Then I shouted at him "what did he do that for" and he responded, "well we can go back and get you another". He was pissed at me. I pointed out that what he just did was very dangerous and he denied slamming on the break, that he just slowed down, and that there were no cars behind us. We were completely stopped. Never mind that he almost injured me and scared me and the kids. Another incident involved my mother when they were on the way to dropping her off and picking me up at the airport. She asked if he could drive by the plant where he worked first, so she could see it. Apparently he was angry for having to go out of his way while on a schedule. But instead of saying no, he said nothing, and obliged her. That was when, my mom described, he put the petal to the medal and didn't take it easy on the many turns. My mom was scared but she's a very meek person so it took a bit for her to find courage and asked him to slow down but he didn't. When he finally arrived to drop my mom off, she turned to him, with my sister present, and said " Take care of my family, those are my grand kids. Don't drive back the way you just drove" and he just grinned at her. I don't know why my husband is such a mean person when he's driving. He has no right to scare the passengers in the car. I don't drive, so he knows this is totally an area of our marriage which he controls, and I think some part of him enjoys it.


That's not just aggressive driving. He is trying to intimidate you, to scare you. And he is risking serious injury to you, your mom, your kids..

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luvher4life

I must admit, I am an aggressive driver. I am NOTHING like the OP's husband, though. I have much better sense than that. People around here carry firearms, not to mention there's some cornbread fed, stout country boys around here. If you do confront somebody, give them a middle finger or such, you had better be ready to fight. When I was younger I might've taken them up on it a few times (and did >). Now, I just do my thing, say what needs to be said about the other driver to myself, take my chill pill and move on.

There are some really bad drivers around that are in a world of their own, have no common courtesy, drive in the left lane holding up faster traffic, etc., but it's not worth it to confront them. I have been know to give some of the worst drivers the "look", as my wife and daughters call it. I may drive a little over the speed limit sometimes when on long trips, but I am a courteous driver at the same time. I am much less aggressive when I have family members in the vehicle with me, though.


----------



## Haiku

Working in San Francisco I saw lots of reports of crazy driving. Most, however, we classified as DWA (Driving While Asian). 😬


----------



## sapientia

I had a soccer mom road rage me a couple weeks ago in our neighbourhood. She was late taking her kids to school. Sat on her horn for me to go faster in a school zone, I didn't, she tore around me swearing like a sailor with her kids in the back. Nice.

I have a car cam and the whole incident recorded. I have her car plate and vehicle make if I wanted to go to the cops. Maybe I should, before she hurts someone.

People can be thoughtless in the moment. Her head was up her @ss no doubt b/c she was late, for whatever reason. 

Rules only apply to others IS the rule these days.

For self-preservation alone, people should know there are an increasing number of people like me who have gotten them on Candid Camera.

Phones with recorders, dash cams... I treat every public action or conversation as one that could end up on Twitter or YouTube. It's sad to have to think this way, but it's the new reality.

For forums like this one, this may be of interest -- the CBC news site in Canada just changed their policy. Posting is no longer anonymous. You can express your views, but everyone who reads it will know your verified name.


----------



## john117

Buy him a little car. A-hole behavior tends to diminish in smaller cars... Darwin etc.


----------



## larry.gray

Haiku said:


> Working in San Francisco I saw lots of reports of crazy driving. Most, however, we classified as DWA (Driving While Asian). 😬


----------



## john117

There are exceptions. One of our offshore employees on temp assignment here was clocked at 115mph in a 60mph zone with a rental car.


----------



## WonkyNinja

Faithful Wife said:


> One thing that we have in our city is a racetrack where you can take stunt driving classes. I am currently signing him up for that as a fun thing to do, so he can completely let loose and drive as crazy as he wants. He is already very very good at it, but there is no where to legally drive as fast as he wants to. Thus - stunt driving classes.


I'm not sure that is a good idea. He doesn't sound as though he has the capacity to understand that his "stunt driving skills" are not safe on the public roads.

I took one of those 20 lap behind the instructor Nascar drives. I'm not into Nascar, I expect racing drivers to be able to turn left AND right, but it was great fun. It takes some getting used to driving at 130 mph less than a car length behind the person in front and when I drove home I suddenly realized just how close I was tailgating people. 

Road and track driving are completely different and you need to be able to separate them in your mind before you do both from what you have said I doubt he has the awareness to do that.


----------



## WonkyNinja

sapientia said:


> I had a soccer mom road rage me a couple weeks ago in our neighbourhood. She was late taking her kids to school. Sat on her horn for me to go faster in a school zone, I didn't, she tore around me swearing like a sailor with her kids in the back. Nice.
> 
> I have a car cam and the whole incident recorded. I have her car plate and vehicle make if I wanted to go to the cops. Maybe I should, before she hurts someone.
> 
> People can be thoughtless in the moment. Her head was up her @ss no doubt b/c she was late, for whatever reason.
> 
> Rules only apply to others IS the rule these days.


You should take that to the police. 

She may not get a prosecution but just a warning might help her to appreciate that her being late is not reason enough to risk others.


----------



## Purplebubbles

Mine is the same! He even tells them to pull over and get out of the car, swears yells, slows down to piss them off, cuts them off and speeds up and down to toy with them! We have had argument after argument over it as it scares me as you dont know whos in the other car! I wash he would get caught and booked by the cops as That would shut him up!


----------

